# Reading long threads on Amazon Kindle?



## abdibile (Aug 6, 2011)

I was thinking about reading long TUG threads with lots of posts on my Kindle instead of sitting in front of the PC for hours.

I would be happy to browse on the PC and then just markt the long threads to read them on the Kindle later.

Has anyone done this before?

Using the experimental browser, TUG does not really look good.

If I put a TUG thread into instapaper.com, it only seems to grab the first post.

Does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't know if this will help, but worth a try.

Under "Thread tools" try the "Show printable version" link.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> Don't know if this will help, but worth a try.
> 
> Under "Thread tools" try the "Show printable version" link.



Looks like this will still only get you one page of posts.   In your profile, you can choose up to 75 posts per page.


----------

